# Looking for mirror frame suggestion



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

My son has asked me for help on a reno job.

He is going to be moving to take a new job. He wants to do a inexpensive, nice job to improve an upstairs bathroom. Normal flat mirror, with mirror clips. (I need to go take measurements). His thought is something simple. Wood mitered to a frame, rabbets routed to fit over mirror (and clips). Simple wood to be painted white.

Any thoughts? Improvements? Refinements? One thought I had was plinth (I think that's the word) blocks rather than meters.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You mean like the blocks I put on the corners of the trim in front of my hearth?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Steve
Something like this could be made out of popular and painted.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay, I had some ideas... See the attached sketch before reading on. I took as a challenge.

I figured to be able to create with a basic table saw and a router table and maybe a miter saw as optional (you were leaning away from that). I thought making and dressing it up with some basic profiles you might have (so it doesn't look so plain).

Materials- I thought hemlock or poplar. That way it could go paintout or not. But still be a bit moisture resistant. (Bathroom mirror.)

Traditional Mitered frame with a rebate was a fallback option... With holding a mirror, unless you use loose tenoning, then is a basic butt joint and not real strong for the weight it would be supporting.

So the first mental challenge was to creatively add a rebate or groove for a mirror in a frame. Not carry the rebate in a manner that is carried through as a void in the edges of the frame (it so, then incorporated into the design). 

First idea was to use Rails and Stiles. First (Main) design was to use rails with through mortises and rails with tenons. That joint is cut back the depth of the groove or rebate (where the M&T meet in the stiles) so the void is not carried through to the edge.

Using this same idea, You could just use a Rail & Stile door profile set... You could strengthen that with loose tenons... but at least with pocket screws through the rails from behind. And you could always use the groove for the moirro or mill a rebate through the backs of the rails and blind rebates in the stiles so they don't carry through to the edges...

Then I had some ideas with glue edge profiles. I've been playing with that profile for a while- using it for things other than just for a glue edge. I've done mitered glue edge profiles to strengthen up miters... Creating locking joints and locking miter joints... Then I remembered that I've made rail and stile frames using glue edge profiles to make cabinet doors with glass panels... If you used a glue edge profile on the inside edge of the stiles and rails... then the reverse glue edge profile on the ends of the rails... that would create a R&S frame with a groove and a rebate for glass on the inside edge. If the rebate to the back is used, then the groove can be covered with a mitered half-round trim... or the rebate extended into the groove, like I do to put glass into R&S profiles.

Mentioning trim, I threw in a few ideas for trim and/or dressing it up with a few basic profiles.

Just ideas...


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

*Mirror Frame*

The attached photo shows what I did for my bath reno. The frame is made from inexpensive MDF trim. 4" wide on bottom and sides. 5 1/2 " wide on top capped with a 2" board on top and 1 1/2 " on bottom. I spray painted mine with a hammered bronze paint from Rustoleum. The trim was white primed white to start with. My mirror goes wall to wall so I used a silicone based adhesive/caulk to stick it directly on the mirror. I painted an inch of the back of the trim so I didn't get a white reflection at the mirror edge. I drilled 1" forstner holes on the back where the mirror clips are. It made a boring wall mirror really pop and I get compliments on it all the time.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, some great ideas. One clarification, though some assumed this: the mirror is a plain flat mirror glued to the wall. So any molding/frame will be applied on top.

Rich, thanks for the suggestion/reminder to paint the back to eliminate the reflected back.

Built up molding a great approach. Other suggestions welcomed as I cogitate. Promise to post pics of project.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Glued? I got distracted when you mentioned mirror clips... LOL


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> Glued? I got distracted when you mentioned mirror clips... LOL


Hmmm, now I am not sure. Need to go over and look for myself. Clips do suggest no glue!


----------



## wendymacguire (Apr 29, 2014)

You should post a pic so that it is understood better.


----------

